# Update on my previous foster Buddy



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I received this email today with an update on poor Buddy. It doesn't look good. Please continue to pray for Buddy and Mary. I am just heartbroken. It sounds like both he and Mary are suffering. I just cried and cried after I read the email. 


Well, we had brought Buddy home from vet early Thurs 8/5/10 and at the moment he is doing ok. His spirits seem pretty good, but he doesn't have the energy and stamina that he had previously. He has had a BM Friday & Saturday, very pudding-like in consistency, but that's exactly what the vet wants. He does not seem to want to use the backyard anymore for bathroom purposes and Mary has to drive him down to a picnic area that is part of the community 3-4 times a day, which he seems to prefer. He is urinating less frequently than before, but he is also drinking and eating less than before. 

Mary feeds him 3 meals a day and that seems to work best because most of the meals he only eats about 3/4 anyway. He is on both Metacam and Tramadol for pain, in addition to stool softeners, a laxative and soloxine. 

The Roseburg vet and the Portland vet have discussed Buddy and the Mary has been told that *it is almost a certainty that Buddy will prolapse again *and each time that he does it will be worse. At this point since we now know what we're dealing with*, Mary's goal is to keep him as safe, happy and pain-free as possible, but if it does happen again, we probably will have to consider putting him out of this agonizing condition. We are just taking it day by day, if not hour by hour. 

*We really don't know the extent of the underlying cause. It could be that he has cancer. When the Portland vet did the polyp removal, all they did was take the part of the polyp that was proplapsed. They did not get the entire margins, nor did they go any further in him to see if there were others.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Oh, I am so sorry for Buddy, his family and you.
I will PRAY very HARD for him, and I guess all that any of you can do is take it one hour at a time.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers for Buddy and lots of good thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying for Buddy, Mary and you. It is so hard when you know the end is coming but just dont know when. My heart goes out to all of you. (((((HUGS)))) He is such a handsome regal boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dear Buddy, I will keep you and Mary in my prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll continue to keep Buddy and Mary in my heart and prayers. He is such a darling.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts and strength to you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I've been praying for Buddy!!
Anymore news on Buddy?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I've been praying for Buddy!!
> Anymore news on Buddy?


Thank you so much for your continued prayers for Buddy. I don't have any further information on his condition at this time. I promise to update here on the forum as soon as I have more news to share.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's Girl*

Allan's Girl

We will continue to pray for Buddy!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Update on buddy*

I received an update on Buddy.

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update to let you know that Buddy 2020 is still doing well with no further instances of a prolapse. I spent most of yesterday with him while Mary had a couple of MRI's done up in Eugene. We just thought it best that someone be there for him. He was pretty quiet yesterday as the weather was rainy and we didn't have much opportunity to go outside except for potty breaks. 

At the beginning of last week, he finished with a round of antibiotics from a suture infection and that did cause some change in his stool. As many of you have probably experienced, antibiotics tend to give runny stools, which was not a problem in Buddy's case since that's what we're looking for. As he started to firm up once the antibiotics stopped, Mary had to readjust his lactulose and stool softener. I know that most of us are diligent in what our fuzzbutts put in and put out, but in Buddy's case is almost a matter of life and death that every bm is closely monitored. 

Buddy has been off his soloxine for a while and we are now getting ready to reintroduce that to his regimen. He weighed 106 pounds a couple of weeks ago but seems to be starting to gain and that might also account for his being a little more subdued than normal. Overall, though, Buddy himself seems to be happy and pain-free, which is what we're after. 

Thanks for your good thoughts and prayers. 

All your kind thoughts and prayers are being heard. Thank you so much!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Great news !!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Glad to hear that Buddy is doing better-what a beautiful dog he is!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts Buddy's way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Allan's Girl

Praying for Buddy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a great update. Sounds like Buddy is doing great and not ready to go. Keep him in my prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Buddy is doing well and enjoying life. We will continue to keep Buddy and his mom in our prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

How is Buddy today? Praying for him!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> How is Buddy today? Praying for him!


Thank you for asking. Buddy is doing well. My last update is a few posts up. He has had no more problems with prolapse of the bowel at this time. Sounds like life is getting back to somewhat normal for him. Although he'll be on a special diet and medication for the rest of his life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

So happy to still hear good news about Buddy!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Buddy at the bridge*

:no:Buddy has gone to the rainbow bridge:no: He had a major prolapse last week and the decision was made to let him go to the bridge so he wouldn't suffer anymore. I am very sad. He was such a sweet, sweet boy.

Play hard, run free sweet boy. You will be missed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about Buddy. Please pass on my condolences to Mary. I know you are hurting too so hugs to you too. He fought a good fight and is now at peace. Run free at the bridge Sweet Buddy. You were loved so much here by Mary and all of us thru the forum.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so so sorry....Run free sweet boy


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Buddy. Prayers for you and Mary.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. Run free Buddy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news.Please let Mary know she is in my thoughts. And you too !!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Praying for all of you!

Lana


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's Girl and Mary*

Allan's Girl and Mary

I am so very sorry about sweet Buddy!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about Buddy.


----------

